# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Hellenic Master [Silkeborg - Celia - Finnriver - Hesperus - Vasaland]

## Espresso Venezia

Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ανακοίνωσε χθες την παραλαβή του νέου της φορτηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου (RO-RO), HELLENIC MASTER (πρώην SILKEBORG) 



> *ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
> *ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟΥ – ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ*
> *HELLENIC MASTER* 
> Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS Α.Ν.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι σήμερα Πέμπτη 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 και ώρα 14:50 παρέλαβε το νέο της Φορτηγό – Οχηματαγωγό πλοίο με ονομασία HELLENIC MASTER (πρώην SILKEBORG). 
> Το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του από Κοπεγχάγη προς Ελλάδα στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου.
> 
> Το πλοίο έχει μήκος 165,14 μέτρα, πλάτος 25,94 μέτρα, υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 18 κόμβους και δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 120 φορτηγών οχημάτων.
> 
> Η αγορά του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου αυτού εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο των νέων Επενδυτικών Σχεδίων της Εταιρείας και αναμένεται να ενισχύσει τη διεθνή δραστηριότητά της.


Εδώ μία φώτο του πλοίου από το *FAKTA*.


M/S SILKEBORG. © Foto Pedro Jesus Mu&ntilde;oz Lopez. 
Καλοτάξιδο !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρετε αν θα πραγματοποιηθεί μετασκευή του Ro/Lo Deck σε καθαρό Ro/Ro Deck?

----------


## Apostolos

Καλως όρισες Χελλενικ Μαστερ!
Το πλοίο πρίν απο λίγο στον μώλο Αγίου Γεωργίου!
HELLENIC MASTER.JPG

Και μία κοντινή εδώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο απόκτημα της HSW, σήμερα στο μόλο ΔΕΗ. 

Στο πλοίο έχουν αρχίσει εργασίες αναδιαμόρφωσης, πράγμα που φαίνεται και στη φώτο που παραθέτω.

HEL. MASTER.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά θα καταργηθεί το Ro/Lo Deck και θα μεταφερθει ο πρυμνοπλαϊνός καταπέλτης, τελείως πρύμα

----------


## jumpman

To Hellenic Master metakomise sto skaramagka gia deksamenismo?

----------


## nautikos

Σωστα, συμφωνα με το ΑIS βρισκεται στα ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα.

----------


## nautikos

To Hellenic Master εχει γυρισει πισω στη γνωριμη θεση του στο Μωλο ΔΕΗ και βαφτηκε στα μπλε, οπου ηταν βαμμενο πρασινο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To πλοίο σήμερα στο μόλο ΔΕΗ, με τα χρώματα πλέον της HSW.

HELLENIC MASTER.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτο (υποθέτω) δοκιμαστικό για το πλοίο σήμερα, αφού αυτή την ώρα το AIS το δείχνει στα ανοιχτά της Αίγινας.

----------


## despo

Εχει Ελληνικη σημαια ?.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πλοίο έχουν αρχίσει να μπαίνουν τα σινιάλα της HSW.

HELLENIC MASTER_1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Εχει Ελληνικη σημαια ?.


Ελληνικότατη!!!

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

Επειδι δεν βρηκα καποια φωτο απο το νεο??? RoRo της Hellenic Seaways στο forum (εκτος αν εγω δεν καταφερα να το βρω οποτε συγχωρειστε με, λογω της απειριας μου) ειπα να σας δειξω μερικες απο το σημερινο του δοκιμαστικο πλου κατα την επιστροφη του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σχεδόν έτοιμο το πλοίο, και οι τελευταίες πινελιές στο φουγάρο του για τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας.

HELLENIC MASTER_2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

με τα νεα του χρωματα ,μου αρεσει πολυ.

----------


## Leo

Λυπάμαι που σας φέρνω άλλο ένα άσχημο νέο αλλά ελπίζω να είναι το τελευτάιο. Απο την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορκή διαβάστε *εδώ*.

----------


## .voyager

To Hellenic Master... από ψηλά  :Very Happy: 
Δεν ναύλωσα ακόμη εναέρια μέσα, είναι λήψη από τη μέση της γέφυρας "Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης"  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πέρυσι στην Κόρινθο: 
Hellenic Master_2008.JPG

----------


## noulos

> Σχεδόν έτοιμο το πλοίο, και οι τελευταίες πινελιές στο φουγάρο του για τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας.
> 
> HELLENIC MASTER_2.jpg


:-D ΤΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ SEICENTO ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ!!!

----------


## Trakman

Hellenic Master με αεράκι!

----------


## MYTILENE

Παλιές καλές εποχές :Wink:  :Razz: ???Ωραία φώτο TRAKMAN

----------


## a.molos

Μια ομορφη φωτό απο τη συλλογή μου, την οποία μαζί με άλλες μου χάρισε  ο αείμνηστος Jens-Peter Kranz, με το πλοίο ως CELIA και τα σινιάλα της FINNCARRIERS.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το HELLENIC MASTER σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Leo

ένα βαπόρι αρσενικό, εδώ στο Πέραμα στις 5.3.10

DSCN5469hm.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Hellenic Master εξω απο τον Πειραια στις 20.4.2010.

hellenic master 20.4.2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το αρσενικό βαπόρι στο Πέραμα στις 10-4-2010...Φωτογραφία από το Φοίβος..*
P4104288.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> *Το αρσενικό βαπόρι στο Πέραμα στις 10-4-2010...Φωτογραφία από το Φοίβος..*
> P4104288.JPG


οπως τα λες γιαννη μου,αρσενικο....θα το χαρακτηριζα απο τις επιτυχημενες επιλογες της εταιριας και κερδοφορες.οσες φωτο γραφιες του εχω δει εν πλω συνεχεια γεματο ειναι και αυτο και το αδελφι του.να και κατι καλο...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να το δούμε και απο άλλη γωνία φωτο, στις 27/04/2010. Χαρισμένο σε LEO, Nissos Mykonos, Appia_1978, Εργης, Trakman, a.molos, noulos & helatros68 

HELLENIC MASTER 01 27-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να το δούμε και απο άλλη γωνία φωτο, στις 27/04/2010. Χαρισμένο σε LEO, Nissos Mykonos, Appia_1978, Εργης, Trakman, a.molos, noulos & helatros68 
> 
> HELLENIC MASTER 01 27-04-2010.jpg


να σαι καλα παντελη :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Θα ξαναξεκινήσει δρομολόγια????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HELLENIC MASTER στο περαμα

IMG_0348.JPG

Για ολους τους φιλους του υπερστιβαρου αυτου βαποριου

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στο Πέραμα!
Για τον Φώτη,τον Θανάση,τον Παντελή και τον Λεονάρδο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87594

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87595

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο :Wink:

----------


## owner

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μάλλον έχεις να κοιτάξεις πολύ καιρό που είναι το πλοίο!!Έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Κύπρο -Αίγυπτο καιρό τώρα.

----------


## Super Jet

> Μάλλον έχεις να κοιτάξεις πολύ καιρό που είναι το πλοίο!!Έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Κύπρο -Αίγυπτο καιρό τώρα.


Ενοεις περαμα κυπρο αιγιπτο; απο ποια εταιρία;

----------


## BULKERMAN

Στο AIS αν κοιτάξεις θα τα δεις όλα.Είναι ακόμη με τα χρώματα της HSW.

----------


## north waves

Πως τα παει το πλοιο μας στην καινουρια του γραμμη;Εχουμε ενημερωση;

----------


## Apostolos

Η εποχή ειναι η καλύτερη στο Ισραήλ. Γεμάτο ψυγεία με οπωροκηπευτικά για Ευρώπη...

----------


## ελμεψη

Ανοιχτα της Ροδου με κατευθυνση τον Πειραια λιγη ωρα πριν.

DSC_9397(1).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

......Ένταση και στο λιμάνι του *Πειραιά*, όπου περίπου 60 απεργοί αυτοκινητιστές εμποδίζουν 16 νταλίκες με ξένες πινακίδες να επιβιβαστούν στο οχηματαγωγό πλοίο (RO-RO) Hellenic Master, όπως και 6 νταλίκες με βουλγαρικές πινακίδες να εισέλθουν στο ΣΕΜΠΟ.....

πηγη: http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231060665

----------


## mastrokostas

Όμορφο και προσεγμένο το βαποράκι !

IMG_3100.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

Ξέρουμε ποια γραμμή κανει; :Confused:

----------


## xidianakis

> Ξέρουμε ποια γραμμή κανει;


     ll    -        ll.  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> ll    -        ll.


giati den mou emfanizei to minima #45?

----------


## High1

> Ξέρουμε ποια γραμμή κανει;


Φεύγει απο εδώ για Κύπρο-Αίγυπτο με ικανοποιητική κίνηση!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το πλοιο αφου παρελαβε πλοηγο αφησε την ψυταλεια στα αριστερα κ περασε μπροστα απο τον πρασινο φαρο του Ν.Μ.Δραπετσονας οπου με την βοηθεια του ρυμουλκου ξεκινησε την δεξια στροφη στη λεκανη μπροστα απο την προβλητα του ΟΛΠ

HELLENIC MASTER ARRIVAL TO PIREUAS .jpg

HELLENIC MASTER 1.jpg

HELLENIC MASTER AND TUGS.jpg

HELLENIC MASTER WITH  TUGS HELP MANEUVER.jpg

HELLENIC MASTER MANEUVER.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  HELLENIC MASTER σε δύο πόζες του στις 10-12-2010 στο ΝΜΔ. 
Χαρισμένες σε MARGARITIS24, High1, xidianakis, Stylianos, mastrokostas, ελμεψη, Apostolos, north waves, BEN BRUCE, polykas, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

HELLENIC MASTER 06 10-12-2010.jpg

HELLENIC MASTER 07 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ακουσα οτι θα μας αφησει για ναυλωση εξωτερικό

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πιο εντυπωσιακό με αυτό το πλοίο είναι τα τιμόνια του, ΝΜΔ , 8/1/2011*
IMGP0182.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Και μία δική μου στον Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο θηριώδης καταπέλτης του θα πω εγώ φίλε giorgos_249. Ας το δούμε στο ΝΜΔ στις 13/01/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

HELLENIC MASTER 08 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όντως. Το ύψος μου δεν φτάνει με το μάτι ούτε καν ως το 1/10 του "Π" και είμαι 1.93.........Προκαλεί δέος*

----------


## Ergis

το πλοιο ειναι εδω και καιρο ακινητοποιημενο στο νμδ.
θα ξεκινησει ξανα τα δρομολογια προς κυπρο για την champion ferries;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οχι συντομα καθως εχει κατασχεθει....................*

----------


## Ergis

> *Οχι συντομα καθως εχει κατασχεθει....................*


ωχ!
σε τετοια επιπεδα εφτασε η HELLENIC SEAWAYS;

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σύμφωνα με τον Εφοπλιστή περασμένου τεύχους έχει κατασχεθεί για οφειλές της ναυλώτριας εταιρείας και όχι της Hellenic

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σωστόοοοςςςςς.......*

----------


## konigi

Και τώρα δηλαδή τι γίνετε?

----------


## avvachrist

Εν πλω ο βάπορας με προορισμό Πειραιά. Ελπίζω να μην έχει την τύχη του αδελφού του...

----------


## leo85

Στον Ν.Μ.Δ στης 5-01-2013 .

HELLENIC MASTER 5-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...βαδίζει για Συρο αυτη τη στιγμη.....

----------


## george Xios

είναι ο καθιερωμένος δεξαμενισμός του είναι η έχει κάποια σχέδια η εταιρία του;; Καπετάνιος είναι ο cpt καστόρης;(αν δεν το λέω λάθος το όνομα)

----------


## KABODETHS

αποκλείεται

----------


## Apostolos

Πλοίαρχος του μέχρι πρίν λίγες μέρες ήταν ο θρύλος Βασίλης Πασχάλης ο κατα κόσμον "ΘΕΟΣ"

----------


## Trakman

Hellenic Master στις  18/2, λίγες μέρες μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του.

Trakakis_IMG_2344.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

> Hellenic Master στις  18/2, λίγες μέρες μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του.
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_2344.jpg


ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ φίλε Trakman!!! Ζωγραφίζεις για μια ακομη φορά!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μπραβο!!! Αεροφωτογραφια που θα την ζηλευαν και οι επαγγελματιες του ειδους!!!_

----------


## Apostolos

> _Μπραβο!!! Αεροφωτογραφια που θα την ζηλευαν και οι επαγγελματιες του ειδους!!!_


Θα σ' ακούσει τώρα ο Ben Bruce και κανα φίλος του και θα σου κόψει την καλημέρα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Θα σ' ακούσει τώρα ο Ben Bruce και κανα φίλος του και θα σου κόψει την καλημέρα!


 _Λες να συμβει και αυτο;;;  εαν ναι  τοτε...   ας προσεχα...!!!_ :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, από το λιμάνι του......Βόλου ! 

Ευτυχως που υπάρχουν και οι Φίλοι, εγώ έτυχε να λείπω εκείνη τη μέρα...... 

IMG_20130518_192528.jpg

Τραβηγμένη από κινητό, γι αυτό και η ποιότητά της, από το τίποτα όμως είναι καλύτερη.......
*

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Μια εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, από το λιμάνι του......Βόλου ! 
> 
> Ευτυχως που υπάρχουν και οι Φίλοι, εγώ έτυχε να λείπω εκείνη τη μέρα...... 
> 
> IMG_20130518_192528.jpg
> 
> Τραβηγμένη από κινητό, γι αυτό και η ποιότητά της, από το τίποτα όμως είναι καλύτερη.......
> *



α ωστε καλα  ειδα .. και δεν ήμουν σιγουρος οτι ηταν ..... τι ήρθε να κανει ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάντως το πλοίο τώρα είναι στη Λιβύη, όπως δείχνει το ais. ¶ρα πρόκειται για ναύλο !*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Hellenic Master σημερα το πρωι,κατα την διαρκεια της μανουβρας του στο λιμανι της Κορινθου προερχομενο απο Ιταλια
115_1907.jpg115_1917.jpg115_1921.jpg115_1924.jpg115_1927.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Hellenic Master στην ΝΑΥΣΗ  για την ακινησία του. 



Hellenic Master 27-09-2013.gif

----------


## leo85

To HELLENIC MASTER με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών, για να βγει στην ράδα του Πειραιά.

HELLENIC MASTER 4-12-2013 02 (01).gif HELLENIC MASTER 4-12-2013 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To HELLENIC MASTER με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών, για να βγει στην ράδα του Πειραιά.
> 
> HELLENIC MASTER 4-12-2013 02 (01).gif HELLENIC MASTER 4-12-2013 02.gif


Λεωνίδα καλό θα είναι μιας και δεν έχει αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα στο παρόν θέμα, να προσθέσουμε ότι το πλοίο βγήκε στη ράδα του Πειραιά σήμερα με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS, εν όψει της αναχώρησης του από την χώρα μας μιας και έχει πουληθεί για scrap.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bαπορι στιβαρο, αρσενικο, δικαιως εχει χαρακτιριστει κατα την γνωμη μου. Αφου σε λιγες μερες θα το δουμε στην παραλια παρεα με τα οξυγονα, παραθετω μια εικονα απο το τελευταιο του Dry Dock.

DSCN7055.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτή η σειρά ρο-ρό του ομίλου Βrostrom ήταν ναι μεν χτισμένα στην Ιαπωνία αλλά με σουηδικές προδιαγραφές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MASTER πλέον το όνομα κ St Kitts & Nevis σημαία γιά το ταξίδι προς τον δήμιο :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic: ...

----------


## leo85

Μας χαιρετάει το MASTER. :Distrust:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπανγκλαντές ή Ινδία;;

----------


## avvachrist

Τέλος το MASTER. Με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και προορισμό το Port Said ανοιχτά του Σουνίου αυτή τη στιγμή. Καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## leo85

Τον Δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή πήρε το καράβι :Distrust: ,καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας που το πηγαίνουν στον διαλυτή :Apologetic:  ,και καλές γιορτές .

HELLENIC MASTER 27-8-2011.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Mπανγκλαντές ή Ινδία;;


Ινδία (Alang), αναφέρουν οι περισσότεροι. Πάντως κατευθύνεται αγέρωχο προς το διαλυτήριο κι όχι ταπεινωμένο με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ρυμουλκού! 
_
Καλό Ταξίδι....!_

----------


## george Xios

Καλό ταξίδι... Καλή επιστροφή στο πλήρωμα του.....

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HELLENIC MASTER  τώρα βρίσκετε ανοιχτά του Πελάγους και έχει προορισμό την MERSIN με ταχύτητα 12.1.

----------


## avvachrist

> Το HELLENIC MASTER  τώρα βρίσκετε ανοιχτά του Πελάγους και έχει προορισμό την MERSIN με ταχύτητα 12.1.


Τι πάει να κάνει εκεί άραγε; Προέκυψε καμιά ναύλωση για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι;

----------


## leo85

Μάλων για ναύλωση,πριν πάει στον διαλυτή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας που το πηγαίνουν στον διαλυτή


Ποιούς ναυτικούς μας, γιά Ουκρανούς είπανε αλλά καλό ταξίδι κ σε αυτούς τεσπά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι πάει να κάνει εκεί άραγε; Προέκυψε καμιά ναύλωση για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι;


 Τίποτα τούρκικες νταλίκες γιά Αίγυπτο ή Σαουδική Αραβία.Αν είναι αυτό, ψίχουλα ανάλογα το ταξίδι που θα κάνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να πηγαίνει Mersin για να το δει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος υποψήφιος αγοραστής. Πολλά τα ro/ro που δουλεύουν στη νότια Τουρκία, και οπωσδήποτε δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα έχουμε δει κάτι τέτοιο, πλοίο δηλαδή που πάει για scrap να αλλάξουνε τα πλάνα του (έστω και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα τελικά) εν πλω.

----------


## despo

> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να πηγαίνει Mersin για να το δει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος υποψήφιος αγοραστής. Πολλά τα ro/ro που δουλεύουν στη νότια Τουρκία, και οπωσδήποτε δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα έχουμε δει κάτι τέτοιο, πλοίο δηλαδή που πάει για scrap να αλλάξουνε τα πλάνα του (έστω και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα τελικά) εν πλω.


Αν υποθέσουμε οτι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει να είναι μια έξυπνη κίνηση εκ μέρους των υποψήφιων αγοραστών, οι οποίοι θα μπορέσουν να πάρουν ένα πλοίο σε τιμές διαλυτηρίου. Αλλωστε αν θυμάμαι καλά κάτι τέτοιο είχε συμβεί και με το 'Μπάρι' που αγοράστηκε εν πλώ προς το διαλυτήριο απο τον Βεντούρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη απο τα ξημερώματα στην ράδα της Μερσίνας κ με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι καλό θα είναι να μεταχειριζόμαστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος των πόλεων της Μικράς Ασίας. Η Μερσίνα,ίσως δεν είναι πολύ γνωστό,είχε ολόκληρη ελληνική συνοικία.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ...καλό θα είναι να μεταχειριζόμαστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος των πόλεων της Μικράς Ασίας. Η Μερσίνα,ίσως δεν είναι πολύ γνωστό,είχε ολόκληρη ελληνική συνοικία...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Φτάσαμε οι Έλληνες να λέμε Ισταμπούλ, Ισμίρ και δυστυχώς πολλοί επίτηδες (γενικά μιλώ, δε λέω ούτε για τον E.V. ή κάποιον από δω... Αλλά, με το συμπάθιο όχι και Μικρά Ασία η Μερσίνα. Το ότι έχει και αυτή ιστορία σε σχέση με τους Έλληνες ναι. Οφτόπικ αλλά αξίζει να τα αναφέρουμε. Όσο για το πλοίο, μακάρι να βγείς αληθινός και να βρει κάποια παράταση ζωής. Πιστεύω αξίζει...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Φτάσαμε οι Έλληνες να λέμε Ισταμπούλ, Ισμίρ και δυστυχώς πολλοί επίτηδες (γενικά μιλώ, δε λέω ούτε για τον E.V. ή κάποιον από δω... Αλλά, με το συμπάθιο όχι και Μικρά Ασία η Μερσίνα. Το ότι έχει και αυτή ιστορία σε σχέση με τους Έλληνες ναι. Οφτόπικ αλλά αξίζει να τα αναφέρουμε. Όσο για το πλοίο, μακάρι να βγείς αληθινός και να βρει κάποια παράταση ζωής. Πιστεύω αξίζει...


 Aυτό το "Ισταμπούλ" το είχα ακούσει κάποτε από υπάλληλο της Ολυμπιακής την στιγμή που έκλεινε κάποιες θέσεις. Ουσιαστικά όλο το ασιατικό κομμάτι της σημερινής Τουρκίας είναι Μικρά Ασία δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία γιά αυτό.Η Μερσίνα ήταν το αρχαίο Ζεφύριον.Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος.
Όσο γιά το ΜΑSTER σίγουρα η προσέγγιση έχει να κάνει με ναύλο. Επειδή ελέχθη παραπάνω ότι μπορεί να πήγε να το δουν κάποιοι,κάτι τέτοιο δεν στέκει.Γιά να σιγουρευτώ,ρώτησα φίλο  που είναι από τα κουμάντα κάποιας ναυτιλιακής κ μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αγοράσουν πλοίο πάνε εκεί που πιάνει ή ευρίσκεται αυτό κ όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσο γιά το ΜΑSTER σίγουρα η προσέγγιση έχει να κάνει με ναύλο. Επειδή ελέχθη παραπάνω ότι μπορεί να πήγε να το δουν κάποιοι,κάτι τέτοιο δεν στέκει.Γιά να σιγουρευτώ,ρώτησα φίλο  που είναι από τα κουμάντα κάποιας ναυτιλιακής κ μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αγοράσουν πλοίο πάνε εκεί που πιάνει ή ευρίσκεται αυτό κ όχι το αντίθετο.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, και σίγουρα είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό όμως που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το για ποιόν λόγο _"δεν στέκει κάτι τέτοιο"_. Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος διεθνής κανονισμός, είναι κάποια "άγραφη" συνήθεια, κάτι που δεν το πολυσυναντάμε ή απλά κάτι το οποίο δεν έχει ξαναακούσει ο φίλος σας _"από τα κουμάντα κάποιας ναυτιλιακής"_ ???

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν εύκολο να ζητήσετε την γνώμη του φίλου σας (αν φυσικά δεν τον βάζετε σε κόπο) για το παρακάτω υποτιθέμενο σενάριο : 

Ένα πλοίο στην Ισπανία πωλείται για scrap στην Ινδία. Μετονομάζεται, υψώνει τριτοκοσμική σημαία και αναχωρεί για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του. Ενώ βρίσκεται εν πλω στη Μεσόγειο, ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία από Μεσογειακή χώρα -ας πούμε την Κύπρο- εκδηλώνει το ενδιαφέρον της για αγορά του πλοίου (εννοείται βέβαια σε τιμή σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από την τιμή scrap) κατόπιν όμως κάποιας ευνόητης επιθεώρησης από ανθρώπους της. Τι από τα παρακάτω μπορεί να συμβεί ???

1ον. Οι Ινδοί "σκραπατζήδες" σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα για την ευνοική πρόταση αγοράς και συνεχίζουν ασυγκίνητοι το ταξίδι τους για την Ινδία, μιας και είτε είναι νόμος είτε είθισται _"οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αγοράσουν πλοίο να πάνε εκεί που πιάνει ή ευρίσκεται αυτό"_.

2ον. Οι επιθεωρητές της Κυπριακής εταιρείας είτε αρκούνται στον λόγο των πωλητών (!!!) ότι το πλοίο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση, είτε στο να δουν μόνο τα ....σχέδια του πλοίου (!!!), είτε μεταβαίνουν με ελικόπτερο στο πλοίο και το επιθεωρούν εν πλω (!!!) είτε τέλος το επιθεωρούν αφού αυτό ...προσαράξει στην παραλία του Alang.

3ον. Το πλοίο παρακάμπτει της πορείας του, κατευθύνεται στο Κυπριακό λιμάνι για να επιθεωρηθεί από τον υποψήφιο αγοραστή, ο οποίος σε περίπτωση που δεν προβεί τελικά στην αγορά του πλοίου θα υποχρεούται τουλάχιστον σε χρηματική αποζημίωση (κάλυψη) των εξόδων του πλοίου (πετρέλαια, ημέρες καθυστέρησης κλπ).

Θα με ενδιέφερε ειλικρινά η άποψη είτε του φίλου σας είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου έχει κάποια άποψη επι του θέματος. Και αυτό διότι εύκολο είναι να μεταφέρουμε κάποια άποψη, κάποιου ειδικού φίλου μας (και εγώ θα μπορούσα να επικαλεστώ "κάποιον" φίλο μου σε "κάποια" εταιρεία ο οποίος να ισχυρίζεται τα εντελώς αντίθετα......), το θέμα όμως είναι να τεκμηριώνουμε και τα όσα μεταφέρουμε ως απόψεις άλλων.

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω οτι το πιο ορθό σενάριο δεν το έβαλες φίλε EV, δηλαδή το καράβι συνεχίζει την πορεία του και στο επόμενο λιμάνι της ρότας του (βλέπε Σουέζ) το συναντάει για έλεγχο ο όποιος θέλει να το εξετάσει.
Και αυτό το σενάριο θεωρώ οτι είναι το πιο πιθανό διότι είναι το πιο οικονομικό. Το εισητήριο για το όποιο μέρος μπορεί να σταματήσει το καράβι είναι πιο φθηνό από τα πετρέλαια που θα κάψει για να πάει να εξεταστεί στο μέρος που βρίσκεται ο αγοραστής.
Και εγώ θεωρώ οτι ο ναύλος είναι ο λόγος που το πλοίο πάει στη Μερσίνα.

----------


## superfast v

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, και σίγουρα είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό όμως που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το για ποιόν λόγο _"δεν στέκει κάτι τέτοιο"_. Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος διεθνής κανονισμός, είναι κάποια "άγραφη" συνήθεια, κάτι που δεν το πολυσυναντάμε ή απλά κάτι το οποίο δεν έχει ξαναακούσει ο φίλος σας _"από τα κουμάντα κάποιας ναυτιλιακής"_ ???
> 
> Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν εύκολο να ζητήσετε την γνώμη του φίλου σας (αν φυσικά δεν τον βάζετε σε κόπο) για το παρακάτω υποτιθέμενο σενάριο : 
> 
> Ένα πλοίο στην Ισπανία πωλείται για scrap στην Ινδία. Μετονομάζεται, υψώνει τριτοκοσμική σημαία και αναχωρεί για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του. Ενώ βρίσκεται εν πλω στη Μεσόγειο, ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία από Μεσογειακή χώρα -ας πούμε την Κύπρο- εκδηλώνει το ενδιαφέρον της για αγορά του πλοίου (εννοείται βέβαια σε τιμή σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από την τιμή scrap) κατόπιν όμως κάποιας ευνόητης επιθεώρησης από ανθρώπους της. Τι από τα παρακάτω μπορεί να συμβεί ???
> 
> 1ον. Οι Ινδοί "σκραπατζήδες" σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα για την ευνοική πρόταση αγοράς και συνεχίζουν ασυγκίνητοι το ταξίδι τους για την Ινδία, μιας και είτε είναι νόμος είτε είθισται _"οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αγοράσουν πλοίο να πάνε εκεί που πιάνει ή ευρίσκεται αυτό"_.
> 
> 2ον. Οι επιθεωρητές της Κυπριακής εταιρείας είτε αρκούνται στον λόγο των πωλητών (!!!) ότι το πλοίο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση, είτε στο να δουν μόνο τα ....σχέδια του πλοίου (!!!), είτε μεταβαίνουν με ελικόπτερο στο πλοίο και το επιθεωρούν εν πλω (!!!) είτε τέλος το επιθεωρούν αφού αυτό ...προσαράξει στην παραλία του Alang.
> ...


Στις πωλησεις ισχυει ο ορος "as is, where is ή στα καθαρευουσιανικα ελληνικα "ως εστι και ευρισκεται".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχω καλυφθεί από την άποψη των φίλων Ellinis κ superfast v.
Aυτό ξέρω από την εμπειρία μου σαν πρώην αξιωματικός του Ε.Ν. αλλά θέλησα να πάρω την γνώμη κ ενός ανθρώπου με 30 χρόνια υπηρεσία στο operations διαφόρων εταιρειών.
Εκείνο που δεν πρέπει να μας διακρίνει εδώ,είναι η επιθετικότητα μόλις αντιληφθούμε ότι κάποιος άλλος έχει διαφορετική γνώμη από εμάς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εκείνο που δεν πρέπει να μας διακρίνει εδώ,είναι η επιθετικότητα μόλις αντιληφθούμε ότι κάποιος άλλος έχει διαφορετική γνώμη από εμάς.


Για ποιά επιθετικότητα ακριβώς μιλάτε, σε ποιό ακριβώς σημείο, σε ποιό ποστ ??? Εκτός και αν ως επιθετικό εννοείται οποιονδήποτε τολμήσει να σχολιάσει ή και να αντιτεθεί στις δικές σας απόψεις. Οι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι εύκολοι, η τεκμηρίωση αυτών που γράφουμε είναι δυσκολοτάτη.




> Και εγώ θεωρώ οτι ο ναύλος είναι ο λόγος που το πλοίο πάει στη Μερσίνα.


Μα αγαπητέ μου Ellinis, πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος δεν θεωρεί ότι ο ναύλος είναι ο πιθανότερος λόγος που το πλοίο πάει στη Μερσίνα ??? Σαφώς και εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος, χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να αποκλείσω τελείως και την έστω μικρή πιθανότητα να υπάρχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του. Και γι αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα, για πιθανότητα.




> Υπάρχει βέβαια και *η πιθανότητα* να πηγαίνει Mersin για να το δει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος υποψήφιος αγοραστής.


Υπάρχει άραγε οποιοσδήποτε σοβαρός άνθρωπος που μπορεί να αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο ένα πλοίο που πουλήθηκε για scrap να ξαναπουληθεί έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή και να ξαναδουλέψει ??? Θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ???

Εδώ ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ο οποίος απαντώντας ουσιαστικά στο δικό μου ποστ έγραψε ότι "δεν στέκει το MASTER να πήγε στη Μερσίνα για να το δουν υποψήφιοι αγοραστές", και είναι και σίγουρος ότι ο λόγος είναι ο ναύλος,




> Όσο γιά το ΜΑSTER *σίγουρα* η προσέγγιση έχει να κάνει με ναύλο.


έρχεται χθες στο θέμα του HELLENIC TRADER, ενός πλοίου που έφυγε για scrap ακριβώς κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες και στον ίδιο χρόνο με το HELLENIC MASTER, και αναρωτιέται ξεκάθαρα αν η αλλαγή προορισμού του σημαίνει ναύλο ή παράταση ζωής.................




> Προορισμός λέει Τζεμπέλ ¶λι στα Εμιράτα. Ναύλος ή παράταση ζωής;


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, στην περίπτωση του TRADER η αλλαγή προορισμού - πορείας του μπορεί να σημαίνει είτε ναύλο είτε πώληση του, αλλά στην ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση του MASTER, το οποίο μάλιστα έχει χαρακτηρίστει και ως "διαμάντι" σε σχέση με το TRADER, ισχύει αποκλειστικά και μόνο ο ναύλος ???




> Στις πωλησεις ισχυει ο ορος "as is, where is ή στα καθαρευουσιανικα ελληνικα "ως εστι και ευρισκεται".


Πολύ σωστά αγαπητέ φίλε. Μόνο που στους όρους "as is" και "where is" ξεχάσατε (σίγουρα όχι ηθελημένα είμαι σίγουρος) να προσθέσετε και το ....."in this price" !!! Tουτέστιν, στα ...καθαρευουσιάνικα Ελληνικά, "η τιμή αυτή ισχύει ως το πλοίο έστι και ευρίσκεται". Είμαι βέβαιος θα συμφωνήσετε πως αν βρεθεί κάποιος που είναι πρόθυμος να πληρώσει μεγαλύτερο αντίτιμο του ζητουμένου, ο πωλητής δεν θα έχει καμμία αντίρρηση να .....απαλείψει τον όρο "where is".

----------


## Apostolos

Σας παρακαλώ να μην ανεβάζουμε τους τόνους μέρες που είναι. Ο καθένας έχει τον χαρακτήρα του και τις απόψεις του και καμια φορά ας αφήνουμε κάτι να πέφτει παραπέρα χωρίς να ερχόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση για πράγματα που απλά κάνουμε υποθέσεις. Ολα ειναι ανοιχτά καθώτι δέν γνωρίζουμε τις ρύτρες πώλησης των πλοίων. Απο την εμπειρία μου υπάρχει περίπτωση η συμφωνία είναι το πλοίο να πάει για σκραπ απο τους αγοραστές που αυτό δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει στο δρόμο. Εκτός αν απλά έγινε μια πώληση και ότι βγάλει στην πορεία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην Μερσίνα δεν μπήκε,έμεινε ράδα κ από σήμερα το πρωί είναι στο Πορτ Σάιντ.
Γιά να δούμε τι μέλλοι γενέσθαι με αυτό...

----------


## Ellinis

To υπό σημαία St.Kitts MASTER έφτασε στο τέλος Γενάρη στο Αλάνγκ και προσαράχθηκε για να αρχίσει η διάλυση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

To HELLENIC MASTER όταν στις 17-09-2011 δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα.......ατένιζε το Πέραμα.

HELLENIC MASTER 12 17-09-2011.jpg

----------

